# Wien Music Festival 2017



## MRF Music Festivals

*4th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Vienna (Austria)

27.10. - 30.10.2017

VIENNA - one of the greatest metropolises of the world
*
There are few cities with as wide a cultural offer as that of Vienna which includes the Vienna Philharmonic, Vienna Boys' Choir, Vienna State Opera, and countless museums. The city also boasts astounding architecture with a plethora of historic buildings, e.g. the St. Stephen's Cathedral built in 12th century and the baroque Schönbrunn Palace. The vicinities of Vienna are also attractive to visitors. There are the Wachau valley on the Danube river and the Benedictine Melk Abbey. For many people Vienna is the most important music center of Europe where the famous Wien Music Festival takes place.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-vienna-austria.phtml


----------



## Pugg

MRF Music Festivals said:


> *4th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Vienna (Austria)
> 
> 27.10. - 30.10.2017
> 
> VIENNA - one of the greatest metropolises of the world
> *
> There are few cities with as wide a cultural offer as that of Vienna which includes the Vienna Philharmonic, Vienna Boys' Choir, Vienna State Opera, and countless museums. The city also boasts astounding architecture with a plethora of historic buildings, e.g. the St. Stephen's Cathedral built in 12th century and the baroque Schönbrunn Palace. The vicinities of Vienna are also attractive to visitors. There are the Wachau valley on the Danube river and the Benedictine Melk Abbey. For many people Vienna is the most important music center of Europe where the famous Wien Music Festival takes place.
> 
> https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-vienna-austria.phtml


Alas, made other plans.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

It's a very long time until October 2017 - but I will remember that. Maybe some day...


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> It's a very long time until October 2017 - but I will remember that. Maybe some day...


I would like the New Years concert seeing live, just for once.


----------

